# Does IDM auto resume broken download?



## patkim (May 4, 2016)

I have tried Internet Download Manager (IDM)app. It’s good and stable but I notice that it does not auto resume broken downloads in case it happens mostly when the internet connectivity is lost for some time just in case.


In such a case I have to manually resume the download. Is this expected behavior of IDM? I looked thru settings but could not find any option to auto resume. There’s just one option of Number of Retries but it’s under Scheduler.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2016)

You have to do it through Scheduler, afaik there's no other way in IDM to auto resume incomplete downloads. Other option is to use Dial-up/VPN which will enable the downloader to switch connection if your BB/cable connection dies, but I think that's hardly useful these days.


----------



## meetdilip (May 5, 2016)

You can also try EagleGet. It's a freeware and does almost the same things as IDM.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2016)

patkim said:


> I have tried Internet Download Manager (IDM)app. It’s good and stable but I notice that it does not auto resume broken downloads in case it happens mostly when the internet connectivity is lost for some time just in case.
> 
> 
> In such a case I have to manually resume the download. Is this expected behavior of IDM? I looked thru settings but could not find any option to auto resume. There’s just one option of Number of Retries but it’s under Scheduler.


I also use IDM but it always gives u popup to resume download or not when u restart IDM


----------



## patkim (May 6, 2016)

I guess auto resume could have been a good feature in IDM otherwise. I found IDM quite stable and effective. I have tried a few other Freeware apps and have noticed random errors  like failed integration of big file upon completion and so on.

 Will also try EagleGet. Thanks all for your inputs.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2016)

IDA from westbyte is also very good downloader


----------



## aswin1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Auto resume will work if you use start  Q option to start downloading after adding files to be downloaded in the main download queue. You should also increase the no of retries in the scheduler to 1000 if that option is ticked.


----------

